# problema: xfree mi diventa geloso :\

## g

vi spiego:

solitamente da X faccio ctrl+alt+f1/2/3, etc... e vado alle rispettive console...

ma da un po' di tempo a questa parte (da quando ho upgradato a xfree 4.3, credo) dopo un po' che sto usando X la sopra menzionata combinazione di tasti non fa più assolutamente NULLA

qualcuno ha la più pallida idea di quale possa essere il problema? perchè io non ho ancora scoperto niente di utile in proposito

grazie in anticipo :D

----------

## enx89

Ciao, per sbaglio ho letto una e-mail della ml di gentoo in inglese, magari ti può essere d'aiuto: *Quote:*   

> > IIRC theres a new option in xfree86-4.3.0 that, if set, disables
> 
> > switching to virtual terminals - check you XF86Config and see if this is
> 
> > the case.
> ...

 

Ciao ENx

----------

## shev

 *g wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno ha la più pallida idea di quale possa essere il problema? perchè io non ho ancora scoperto niente di utile in proposito
> 
> grazie in anticipo 

 

Ciao.

Semplicemente non c'è nessun problema, è "giusto così".

Cito dal sito ufficiale di xfree.org:

"The XFree86 server's hot keys (including those for switching modes and virtual terminals) can now be configured via XKB. Previously they were hard coded. An X server configuration option has been added to allow the VT switching hot keys to be disabled"

Questo è stato fatto per evitare conflitti con le combinazioni di tasti simili presenti in altri programmi (se non erro wine aveva o potrebbe avere di questi problemi).

----------

## g

 *Quote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> Semplicemente non c'è nessun problema, è "giusto così".
> 
> Cito dal sito ufficiale di xfree.org:
> ...

 

ah...

aaaaahhhh...

AAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!

ecco perchè a volte va e a volte non va: spesso e volentieri rimappo la testiera con xmodmap e ciao ciao ctrl+alt+f1, che ora non è più hardcoded...

grazie mille, ora devo scoprire come far si che xmodmap non mi tolga quella mappatura o semplicemente la resetti uguale

----------

## g

hahaha, che pirla: ero io stesso la causa del problema... ecco perchè non riuscivo a risolverlo :\

----------

## enx89

 *g wrote:*   

> hahaha, che pirla: ero io stesso la causa del problema... ecco perchè non riuscivo a risolverlo :\

 

Cioè?  :Shocked: 

----------

